# Rat Playpens



## Col5632

Sorry if this question has been asked a million times but im looking for something suitable as a playpen for the rats, i have seen a few but either too small or just not for a rat, dont really have the know how or tools to make something so where can i get a decent sized playpen that wont cost the earth?


----------



## HowlsOfAngels

You may try this: http://www.petco.com/product/113679/WARE-Clean-Living-Small-Animal-Playpen.aspx I know you can find it for chesprr and you can easily buy more and connect them, they have 3/4th inch bar spacing (may be too big). Hope this helped I know there is a cheaper multti colored one somewhere, but I couldn't find it. (maybe at walmart)


----------



## HowlsOfAngels

Found it, cheap, you can connect several, easy to clean, and easy to set up: http://www.DrsFosterSmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067 10431 17948&pcatid=17948&ProdTab=4

Though, I can't seem to find the bar spacing....


----------



## Jaguar

9" high? that can't be right, your rats will be hopping over that like it's not even there  you need at least 2 feet high walls...

best thing would probably be to make your own out of hardware store materials. you can use pegboard, coroplast, fiberglass, etc. with hinges so you can easily fold it up and slide it in a closet or something.


----------



## Kiko

The best playpen I ever used was Martins large rat playpen.


----------



## Jaguar

yes, but martins playpens also come with a hefty price tag... the large one is $71 PLUS shipping! might as well buy a new cage for that price!


----------



## Kiko

I found it worth it. The thing is huge, fold-able, sturdy, has a lid and is very light.

Then again it was also a Christmas gift and I did not pay a dime sooo, I may be biased lol.


----------



## Col5632

HowlsOfAngels said:


> You may try this: http://www.petco.com/product/113679/WARE-Clean-Living-Small-Animal-Playpen.aspx I know you can find it for chesprr and you can easily buy more and connect them, they have 3/4th inch bar spacing (may be too big). Hope this helped I know there is a cheaper multti colored one somewhere, but I couldn't find it. (maybe at walmart)


I like the look of this one but worried about the bar spacing :-\


----------



## toyxxhearts

I would worry with any wire play pen without a top because I have one girl who can get just about anywhere and can do some crazy high jumps. I do think you would be best to go with making one from coroplast or something similar. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Col5632

Wouldnt even know where to start to make one tbh


----------



## toyxxhearts

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21133.0.html

You could start with reading that. And I am sure others on here would be more than happy to share how they have done theirs. I just let mine play in our master bathroom (toilet lid DOWN)


----------



## Col5632

Thanks, might have a go at making something


----------

